# أحترت أن أسميكم اسماً !



## Twin (5 نوفمبر 2010)

*هذا رد فعل علي ما حدث من تهديدات الي الكنيسة المصرية من قبل بعض المرتزقة الهمج المتعصبين المتخلفين ....*​ 
*أحترت أن أسميكم اسماً *​ 
*هربت مني الساعات وأنا أبحث لكم عن اسماً *
*وأنا جالساً وحيداً لأجد لكم ماهو معبراً وحقاً*
*اسماً يكون علي مسمي ليكون شاهداً عليكم بصدقاً*

*أاسميكم شعباً جاهلاً عديم الفهم ولا يعي شيئاً*
*أم أسميكم ذئاب وضباع لا يمكنها أن تعود بشراً*
*أم أقول عليكم قتله مرتزقة تعشق الدمار وللدماء سفكاً*
*أم يناسبكم أرهابيين متوحشيين قتلت الرحمة في القلوب جهراً*
*بصدق أنا أحترت أن أسميكم اسماً*

*ماذا أسميكم أذاً ... لست أدري ... وهل أنا هنا أتحدث عن جنس أم دين ؟*
*أكل هذا الحقد والكره والتخلف أهو نابع عن جنس أم عن دين ؟*
*لست أدري ... أأنا سأتحدث الأن عن عرب أم مسلمين *

*إن كان العرب كجنس هم السبب ... فماذا عن الهنود والأفغان والباكستانين*
*وماذا عن المغرب العربي واللبنانين والعراقيين وماذا عن الأيرانين الشيعيين*
*وإن قلت المصرين كونهم معتدلين فهذا كان قبل أن يتحول الكل للأخوان المسلمين*
*والي هنا أأنسب كل ما يحدث الأن للجنس أم للدين يا مسلمين ؟*

*دين غريب ... ليست له ملامح سوي أنه ناقصاً مبتوراً *
*دين عدواني ... فلابد أن أنصر أخي ظالماً أو مظلوماً*
*دين شهواني ... فكل نساء الأرض ملكي وهذا شرعاً ومشروعاً*
*دين أراهابي ... أدمر كل شئ ولن أخشي شئ فربي بي سيكون فخوراً*
*والي هنا أأنسب كل ما يحدث الأن للدين أم للعرب يا مسلمين ؟*​ 
*ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ*

*هذا ما كان الا رد فعل طبيعي من قبطي مسيحي يرفض المساس بكنيسته من قبل بعض القردة المرتزقة ساكني الجبال ....**التي لا تقوي علي الظهور لتقول كلمتها ....*

*وهنا أنا لا أتكلم عن المسلم البسيط الذي يحي دينه بضميره الشخصي يحياه بحب للأخر وليس بتعاليم الأخرين .... وهذا السؤال الوارد أعلاه له أيضاً أين السبب ؟*​


----------



## اليعازر (5 نوفمبر 2010)

*سمهم ضـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــالين...
​*
*ربنا يهدي..
​*
*سلام ومحبة المسيح*


----------



## kalimooo (5 نوفمبر 2010)

لو اردت الرد سيكون ردي سياسي بسبب تجارب وتجارب اصبحنا في 

لبنان نفهم مغزى هذه الهجومات..الللذين يهاجمون ما هم الا صبية القردة

لا فهم ولا تفكير الا انه بعد موته له عدد معين من النساء وانهر لبن وعسل..

انما لو نظرنا بأعيننا قليلاً للبعيد سنرى رسائل سياسية بين اللاعبين الكبار

رسائل نحن المسيحيون وقودها..

 الاقلية دائماً تدفع الثمن..

لا اخفي عليك اخي باننا ابدنا فرقة كبير ة منهم من سنتين 

في مخيم في شمال لبنان اسمه نهر البارد..

والعجب ان سلاحهم كان متطور اكثر من كل الجيوش العربية..

بنادق لا يملكها الحلف الاطلسي نفسه..؟؟..

وهنا ادعوك لتفكر وتربح معنا هل هو صدفة..
ومن اين حصلوا عليه؟؟؟
ههههههههههههههههههههههه.

لذا بالنهاية نصلي ونتضرع الى الرب يسوع من جهة








ومن جهة اخرى نقول له ايضاً كفى يا رب انجد شعبك

انجد كنيستك..



​


----------



## zama (5 نوفمبر 2010)

المسلمين فاقدى التوازن ..

أنا بحب أسمى المسلمين " *أهل الفلاش* "  ، 

ربما يظهر الأسم بأنطباع كوميدى لكنهم حقاً ذلك ،

ضالين دائماً و أبداً و حينما يتقربون لله بحسب معتقدهم (( الجهاد )) يضيئوا كذباً كالفلاش الذى يختفى 

نوره بتوقيت إضائته ..

أيضاً قصدت أن أسميهم " *بأهل الفلاش* " لأن الفلاش لا حاجة له بوجود الشمس فأنهم كخفافيش الظلام ..

==




> *والي هنا أأنسب كل ما يحدث الأن للدين أم للعرب يا مسلمين ؟*​



لكل من يدين بتلك التعاليم ..  ..


----------



## ميرنا (5 نوفمبر 2010)

فعلا حاجة تحزن انى فى ناس كده للاسف هما كاعمى يقود اعمى ماشين ورا الشيطان ومسلمين بيه جداا حاجة تحزن هما فعلا ضالين لا حول لهم ولا قوة ومش بقصد كل المسلمين بل كل متطرف منحاز لشيطان 
ربنا يرحم


----------



## صوت صارخ (5 نوفمبر 2010)

*أدعوهم: أبناء إبليس وأعوانه

فهم يتبعون تعاليم إبليس ويحاولون نشرها بالسيف تارة, بالخديعة تارة أخرى

شهواتهم فى بطونهم, فى أموالهم, فى نساءهم, فى دنياهم

الكراهية منهجهم, والنكاح غايتهم, أرضا وسماءا

الصليب والمصلوب عليه مرفوضان, فعلى الصليب سلب الرب سلطانهم, وبالمصلوب أسترد الإله خليقته

الإنجيل وتعاليمه محل سخريتهم, فبالإنجيل تخلص النفوس, وتستنير العقول وتنفض الظلمة ويسود النور

لذا فهم بنى إبليس وأعوانه *


----------



## روزي86 (5 نوفمبر 2010)

ربنا يرحمنا ويحافظ علي اولاده دايما

شكرا ليك يا توين


----------



## حبيب يسوع (5 نوفمبر 2010)

كل هذه الاسماء حقيقية


----------



## MIKEL MIK (5 نوفمبر 2010)

*انا اسميهم مسلمين متخلفين ارهابيين
ينفذون تعاليم رسولهم حرفيا
ربنا يرحمنا​*


----------



## youhnna (5 نوفمبر 2010)

*وان احترت انا ايضا فى تسميتهم

ولكن هم بشر اصابهم السعار الاعمى التى غذاهم به رسولهم

فيرس قاتل ربنا يرحمنا منه​*


----------



## grges monir (5 نوفمبر 2010)

لايوجد لفظ محدد يطلق عليهم توين
عقولهم ممسوخة بدين غريب فى تعالمية ومقتنعين بها !!


----------



## SALVATION (5 نوفمبر 2010)

> *دين غريب ... ليست له ملامح سوي أنه ناقصاً مبتوراً
> دين عدواني ... فلابد أن أنصر أخي ظالماً أو مظلوماً
> دين شهواني ... فكل نساء الأرض ملكي وهذا شرعاً ومشروعاً
> دين أراهابي ... أدمر كل شئ ولن أخشي شئ فربي بي سيكون فخوراً[/quote*





> _]_
> _صدقت_
> *
> 
> ...


----------



## Dona Nabil (5 نوفمبر 2010)

* سميهم باى مسمى بعيد عن مسمى بشررر
انا بجد مش متخيله انه فى انسان يجيله قلب يفجر ناس عزل واطفال  بيصلوا  
مش متخيله حتى انه فى حد  تهون عليه نفسه بالسهوله  دى وده اكبر دليل على ان عقولهم مغيبه
د ى حتى الحيوانات مش كده !!
ربنا يرحمنا ويحمينا ولتكن مشيئته فأن كانت الاستشهاد فلنسرق السماء سوياً ونفرح بالاكاليل فهذا بالتأكيد  اقصى ما يتمناه اى مسيحى
ميرررسى توين ربنا يعوضك *


----------



## ava_kirolos_son (5 نوفمبر 2010)

هم ليس الا حفنه من تابعي الشرور والهمجيه والشيطانه المحمديه الازليه في دمائهم وعروقهم واجسادهم

عبيد الشهوات والعالم والرئاسه اولاد ابو الكذب الشيطان لو كان بيدي لحكمت كاتب الشيطان المبين
بالاعدام حرقا لانه مصدر كل الشرور والم الابرياء والصغار والمساكين

تابعي مدعي النبوه (صلعم) ماذا يكونون الابربر وهمج ومغول القرن الواحد والعشرين

يوجد الكثير لقول ولكن .......................................................ربنا موجود يخلص وينجي​


----------



## النهيسى (5 نوفمبر 2010)

خساره فيهم الأسماء التى تطلق عليهم
حتى الشيطان بريئ منهم 
الشيطان يلح على الأنسان بالقتل
لكنه لا يقتل
لكن .... ربنا موجود فى حياتنا
ومرحبا بكل أضطهاد . وبكل شهيد
كل هذا لا يسلوى شيئا بجانب المعلق على خشبه الصليب
وكم عجبتنى كلمات الأخت دونا


> *سميهم باى مسمى بعيد عن مسمى بشررر
> انا بجد مش متخيله انه فى انسان يجيله قلب يفجر ناس عزل واطفال بيصلوا
> مش متخيله حتى انه فى حد تهون عليه نفسه بالسهوله دى وده اكبر دليل على ان عقولهم مغيبه
> د ى حتى الحيوانات مش كده !!*


تأثرت جدا بكلماتها .. القتل بلا رحمه وبلا قلب وبلا أنسانيه
وكيف أصلى وأركع لله وأنا قاتل ... 
شكرا جدا جدا للموضوع


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (5 نوفمبر 2010)

*ربنا يرحم*​


----------



## الياس السرياني (5 نوفمبر 2010)

أخي الحبيب:

أفعالهم اسمها ثمر الشيطان

أما هم فمأسوف عليهم

بائعي أرواحهم من أجل شهوات الجسد

ربنا يرحم...


----------



## Rosetta (5 نوفمبر 2010)

*سميهم اتباع الشياطين  

مررررررررررسي يا توين كلام جدا رااااائع و يعبر عن غصة الم 

ربنا يرحمنا و يكون معنا 
سلام المسيح معك ​*


----------



## christianbible5 (5 نوفمبر 2010)

موضوع جميل شكرا لك...

الرب ينور عقولهم بنوره الازلي...


----------



## Critic (5 نوفمبر 2010)

*انا بشفق على تفكير المسلم !*
*شخص مخدوع كلما حاول اكتشاف الحقيقة يدفن رأسه فى الرمال !*
*ماذا تتوقع من باحث فى دين يقول له : لا تسألوا عن اشياء تبدوا تسؤكم و لا تجادل و لا تناقش و تكفير المتسائلين !*
*ربنا يرحمنا*


----------



## الملكة العراقية (5 نوفمبر 2010)

ربنا يرحمنا ويحفظ اولاده من كل شر
مرسي للموضوع توين
ربنا يباركك​


----------



## COPTIC_KNIGHT (5 نوفمبر 2010)

*نعم المسيحية دين رحمة ومحبة وسلام ولكن هناك حدود فلا يمكن ان تكون تعاليم المسيح ان لا تدافعوا عن انفسكم وانظروا بناتكم واخوتكم تغتصب ولا تتحركوا واتركوا كنائسكم تهاجم ولا تتحركوا واتركوا شبابكم يحرم من الوظائف ولا تتحركوا ولا يمكن ان يشتم البابا شنودة ولا تتحركوا وان تختطفوا وتذبحوا ولا تتحركوا
نحن لا نهاجم او نعتدي علي احد ولكن الدعوات بان لا ندافع عن نفسنا ونقول الله يدافع عنا امر غير مقبول
الان القاعدة تبحث عن هدف ضعيف ووجدوا الاقباط فهذا ما جنتة ايدينا
المسيحيون بالعراق من مليون ونصف لاقل من 100 الف حاليا فهرب اغلبهم وقتل الكثيرون والمسيحية علي وشك النهاية من ارض الرافدين والسبب تفكيرهم المشابة لتفكيركم يا اقباط مصر  الا تفكرون​*


----------



## حمورابي (5 نوفمبر 2010)

*تحية*
*في الحقيقة لا اعرف ماذا اقول . ولكن سوف اقول *
*كم انت حقير ايها الأنسان . *
*كيف تقتل طفلة عمرها اشهر . *
*كيف تقتل النساء *
*لقد تعلمنا انهُ من المخزي والعار لمن يقوم بالهجوم على اُناس عزل بدون سلاح . *
*فكيف يهاجمون اُناس يصلون ويقتلون نساء واطفال . *
*وكما قال صدام حسين . *
*( هي هاي المرجلة ) *


----------



## العراقيه (5 نوفمبر 2010)

*انهم فئه  معينه من الضالمين*
*زمره من الفاسدين*
*سمعوا بالاخرى الخرافيه*
*انهار من لبن وعسل *
*وحوريات من صنع الخيال*
*ولهذا يبادرون بالقتال مستعدون ان يقتلوا ويسفكوا الدماء باي ثمن*
*لكي ينالوا الجنة الخرافيه في الاخره!!!!!!!!!*


*رجائي من رب المجد*
*ان ينير عقولهم قبل فوات الاوان.*



*شكرا على الموضوع الجميل وعلى الطرح الرائع*
*دمت بهذا التألق اخي العزيز*
*ربنا يباركك*​


----------



## marcelino (5 نوفمبر 2010)

*موضوع متميز
*​


----------



## يوسف الصديق (5 نوفمبر 2010)

وليه تحتاروا فى اسمهم ...
الجرابيع ... 
هو الاسم الذى اطلقه نجيب محفوظ على اتباع صلعم


----------



## Alexander.t (5 نوفمبر 2010)

يا بوب لو محتار ممكن نوديهم مكتب الصحه ونسننهم وبالمره نختارلهم أسم ...

الله ينور يعمنا موضوع جامد جدى


----------



## REDEMPTION (6 نوفمبر 2010)

twin قال:


> *هذا رد فعل علي ما حدث من تهديدات الي الكنيسة المصرية من قبل بعض المرتزقة الهمج المتعصبين المتخلفين ....*​
> *أحترت أن أسميكم اسماً *​
> *هربت مني الساعات وأنا أبحث لكم عن اسماً *
> *وأنا جالساً وحيداً لأجد لكم ماهو معبراً وحقاً*
> ...




*
يا صديقي ..

لا تسمهم ضباع ، فالضباع تشــــفق على ذويها
و لا الذئاب أيضاً، فالذئاب لا تقتل من لا يعاديها
ولا تُهين الجهل ،  كبلدٍ أجـــــهل حـــــــــواريها
وعدم الفهم لا يضير، كجـــملة لا نفــهم معانيها
فلا نحــــارب من يفســـــــرها، ولا ندمر قائليها

ســــمهم بلا إســـم، كأشــــــياءٍ لا نســـــــميها
فقط نشـــــمئز من طلــعتها، و نترفع ان نُلقيها
هم أشـــــــياءٍ لا تُسمى، جوامد لا حيــــاة فيها
فكيف تفكر في اســــمٍ، وهم بلا ذات تُسميها؟!
و هل لغياب العقل إسماً؟ بل أن إسمه ســفيها!

حقاً لقد إحتار العقل !! فكفى كي لا يكون قتيلا !!
*


----------



## back_2_zero (6 نوفمبر 2010)

*دين عدواني ... فلابد أن أنصر أخي ظالماً أو مظلوماً*
 *دين شهواني ... فكل نساء الأرض ملكي وهذا شرعاً ومشروعاً*
 *دين أراهابي ... أدمر كل شئ ولن أخشي شئ فربي بي سيكون فخوراً*

*جااااااامد اوى يا توين زى كل مواضيعك *
*بس انشاء الله ربنا حيحمينا منهم و مسيرهم يعرفوا يوم انهم غلط*​


----------



## صوفيا مجدى (6 نوفمبر 2010)

أم أسميكم ذئاب وضباع لا يمكنها أن تعود بشراً​ممكن ينطبق عليهم هذا الاسم لان الذئاب هى التى 

تخطف طفل بين يدى امه اثناء الصلاة وتفتك بسيدة 

لا تفعل شى سوى انها تناجى ربها وتصلى فى خشوع 

ذئاب تخطف فرحة عروسين اثناء الصلاة والدعاء لربهم ان يعطيهم حياه سعيدة ​


----------



## seret (6 نوفمبر 2010)

يا جماعة يا اهل دين التسامح والمحبة زى ما بتقولوا ليه ظالمين الدين مش عشان مجموعة ناس حقيقى مايعرفوش ربنا عملوا كده يبقى تظلموا كل المسلمين والاسلام مش كل المسلمين بياذوا المسيحين بالعكس احنا فى مصر عايشين اخوة وفى محبة لاننا شعب واحد لو حصل ان حد مسيحى هو اللى عمل كده اكيد مش هنظلم الدين او كل المسيحيين لانه دين حق انزل من عند الله


----------



## Critic (6 نوفمبر 2010)

> يا جماعة يا اهل دين التسامح والمحبة زى ما بتقولوا ليه ظالمين الدين مش عشان مجموعة ناس حقيقى مايعرفوش ربنا عملوا كده يبقى تظلموا كل المسلمين والاسلام مش كل المسلمين بياذوا المسيحين بالعكس احنا فى مصر عايشين اخوة وفى محبة لاننا شعب واحد لو حصل ان حد مسيحى هو اللى عمل كده اكيد مش هنظلم الدين او كل المسيحيين لانه دين حق انزل من عند الله


*لا مش ظالمين الدين*
*مع الاسف انتى اللى تجهلى الاسلام السلفى الصحيح !*
*و الحمد لله ان معظم المسلمين فى مصر بسطاء و تدينهم ظاهرى و الا لاصبحت مرتع للارهاب (رغم انها لا تسلم منه الان)*
*تعالى فى قسم الحوار الاسلامى و اثبتلك ما حكم معاملة اهل الكتاب !*

*مبدأيا ادخلى هنا :*

*القرآن تحت المجهر (6) يعطوا الجزية عن يد و هم صاغرون*
*الولاء و البراء .....(1) البغض فى الله* 
*الولاء و البراء .....(2) النفاق الشرعى و التقية الاسلامية !*
*حينما يقابل الاسلام الاحسان بالاساءة !*
*و اضطروهم الى اضيق الطرق ....*
*سماحة ابو بكر الصديق و اقتدائه بالحبيب ....*


----------



## seret (7 نوفمبر 2010)

لا انا مش بجهل دينى بل بالعكس انا اعرف دينى كويس جدا واعرف ان دينى مش دين ارهاب ولا كل الكلام اللى بيحصل اثبتلى وانا هرد عليك بالاثباتات 

وميرسى ليك


----------



## Critic (7 نوفمبر 2010)

*يا اختاه ممنوع الاسلاميات هنا !!!*
*انا اعطيتك روابط لقسم الحوار الاسلامى*

*ها هو الرابط مرة اخرى*

*قسم الحوار الاسلامى*


*ادخلى و ناقشى هناك *
*و ادعوكى للدخول هنا :*

*القرآن تحت المجهر (6) يعطوا الجزية عن يد و هم صاغرون*
*الولاء و البراء .....(1) البغض فى الله* 
*سماحة ابو بكر الصديق و اقتدائه بالحبيب ....*


----------



## Twin (7 نوفمبر 2010)

seret قال:


> يا جماعة يا اهل دين التسامح والمحبة زى ما بتقولوا ليه ظالمين الدين مش عشان مجموعة ناس حقيقى مايعرفوش ربنا عملوا كده يبقى تظلموا كل المسلمين والاسلام مش كل المسلمين بياذوا المسيحين بالعكس احنا فى مصر عايشين اخوة وفى محبة لاننا شعب واحد لو حصل ان حد مسيحى هو اللى عمل كده اكيد مش هنظلم الدين او كل المسيحيين لانه دين حق انزل من عند الله


 
*يا أخت seret*
*ما الموضوع كان عبارة عن تساؤلات ....*
*الي من ننسب هذه الحماقة وهذا الأرهاب ..... للدين أم للجنس *

*أنظري يا أخت بتمعن لخريطة العالم ككل ...*
*وستجدي أن بنسة 90% من البلاد التي تعاني من العنف والأضطهاد والعنصرية وبها حروب هي بلاد أسلامية أو بها مسلمون أو شعب يتحول للأسلام*

*العراق .... فلسطين ... أفغانستان ... الشيشان ... الهند .... باكستان .... صربيا ... السودان ... نيجيريا .... الجزائر .... وغير ذلك بكثير*
*وعن الأضطرابات بقي ستجدي الكثير والكثير من الدول*
*التي تحارب ضد الأسلام ومعتقداته التكفيرية والرجعية وتحارب ضد الجنس العربي ككل بسبب الديانة الأغلبية فيه*
*وهذا كله غير ما يحدث بالوطن العربي من الطائفية ضد المسيحين واليهود وأصحاب الأقليات*

*والي هنا ومازال السؤال قائم *
*الي من ننسب كل هذا ؟*​


----------



## صوت صارخ (7 نوفمبر 2010)

twin قال:


> *الي من ننسب كل هذا ؟*[/center][/size][/font]






*لإله الإسلام وقرآنه ومحمده*​


----------



## Twin (7 نوفمبر 2010)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *لإله الإسلام وقرآنه ومحمده*​



*متفقين مبدأياً ..... أين من سيقبل بهذا أو سيفكر فيه حتي*
*أين هذه التربة المعدة التي تستطيع أن تقبل مثل هذه الأفكار والحقائق*

*أرهاب وحروب ودمار في كل مكان *
*تأخر وتخلف لكل الشعوب المسلمة والمتأسلمة ومن يرأسها مسلمين*
*حقد وكراهية وعقول مظلمة وفروض وفتاوي علي ألسن من لا يعرفون أن يتكلموا ....*
*أين الحل والدواء لهذا الداء* ​


----------



## صوت صارخ (7 نوفمبر 2010)

twin قال:


> *متفقين مبدأياً ..... أين من سيقبل بهذا أو سيفكر فيه حتي*
> *أين هذه التربة المعدة التي تستطيع أن تقبل مثل هذه الأفكار والحقائق*
> 
> *أرهاب وحروب ودمار في كل مكان *
> ...



*الحل هو أن تعلن الكنيسة, فى كل المسكونة, وثنية الإسلام​*


----------



## Twin (9 نوفمبر 2010)

Twin قال:


> *أين الحل والدواء لهذا الداء* ​


----------



## Rosetta (9 نوفمبر 2010)

Twin قال:


>



*:t26::t26::t26: ​*


----------



## zezza (9 نوفمبر 2010)

كلمات اكتر من رائعة توين 
ربنا يحمى كنايسنا و شعبنا المسيحى فى كل مكان .. كل اللى اقدر اقوله عليهم انى بصلى ربنا يهديهم و ينور قلوبهم و عقولهم ...حقيقى ربنا يسامحهم لانهم لا يعلمون ماذا يفعلون


----------



## fredyyy (16 نوفمبر 2010)

zezza قال:


> *كلمات اكتر من رائعة توين *
> *ربنا يحمى كنايسنا و شعبنا المسيحى فى كل مكان .. كل اللى اقدر اقوله عليهم انى بصلى ربنا يهديهم و ينور قلوبهم و عقولهم ...حقيقى ربنا يسامحهم لانهم لا يعلمون ماذا يفعلون*


 

*إليك نوجه صلاتنا لأجل شهداء العراق *

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=157028
​


----------



## Twin (27 نوفمبر 2010)

*وبعد الخمس صفحات وحوالي الأربعين مشاركة*

*والي الأن أنا في أحتيار أن أسميكم أسماً يا مسلمين *
*وحتي لم أستطيع أن أحن وأرق لجهلكم وزغيانكم لم أستطيع أن أشفق *
*فأنتم بصدق ..... مسلمين*​


----------



## Twin (1 يناير 2011)

twin قال:


> *أحترت أن أسميكم اسماً *​
> 
> *هربت مني الساعات وأنا أبحث لكم عن اسماً *
> *وأنا جالساً وحيداً لأجد لكم ماهو معبراً وحقاً*
> ...


 

*أنتم بالفعل غير كل البشر أنتم أقل من البشر *​​​


----------



## Rosetta (1 يناير 2011)

twin قال:


> *أنتم بالفعل غير كل البشر أنت أقل من البشر *​



*اجساد بشرية بأرواح الشياطين ! ​*


----------



## Mzajnjy (1 يناير 2011)

سميهم حيوانات بل اقل و ادنى كثير من الحيوانات اقلها الحيوان لا يقتل اخوه الذى خالفه الرأى ولا يقتل الا دفاعا عن النفس ولكن المسلمين "الذين ينفذون الارهاب و القتل" و الاسلام هم ادنى من الحيوانات


----------



## grges monir (1 يناير 2011)

*ماذا تسميهم الان توين بعد ماخدث قى الاسكندرية واستشهاد العشرات من شباب وفتيات فى عمر الزهور كانوا يحتفلوا براس السنة الجديدة هذا بجانب الاطفال وكبار السن طبعا
*


----------



## jojo_angelic (1 يناير 2011)

لاتستغربوا ياأخوان فهذا دينهم دين التسامح والسلام كما يدعون
       هم يطبقون ما هو مذكور في القـــران 
        شهداءكم الان في فرح  سماوي مع شهداء كنيسة سيدة النجاة


----------



## marcelino (1 يناير 2011)

*أسمهم : كــــــــلاب محمد
*​


----------



## maarttina (1 يناير 2011)

*لا يا مارسيلينو مش هينفع نقول كلاب والسيد المسيح وصفهم بالخراف في الحظائر الاخري هما فعلا خراف ضلت طريقها بسبب الغيوم الموجود في الاسلام فهم مظلوميين حالهم حال اي انسان فقير العقل ومضلل مغيب فانا عمري ماكرهت انسان مسلم و بشفق عليهم بجد لكن بصراحه بكره الاسلام و محمد جدا جدا *


----------



## maarttina (1 يناير 2011)

_انا شايفه حالة غضب هتروح بينا لطريق صعب من فضلكم رجاء من اخت صغيره ليكم اهدوا وتمالكو اعصابكم وماتنسوش ابدا ان الرب يسوع عمره ماكذب علينا في كلمة قالها وهو قال سيكون لكم ضيقات في العالم ولكن ثقوا انا قد غلبت العالم وكمان قلنا سيأتي يوم يظن فيه من يقتلكم انه يصنع خدمة للرب ..كل دا هو قاله لينا ارجوكم لو كل واحد هنا بدافع الخدمة فعلا لازم نتمالك اعصابنا علشان لو احنا عاملنا المسلميين وحش نكون بكده بنكسر تعاليم الرب يسوع وماتنسوش الويل لمن تاتي منه العثرات 
ربنا يباركم ويعزينا جميعا لاننا محتاجينه اكتر من اي وقت فات صلوا من اجل ضعفي_


----------



## Twin (2 يناير 2011)

Twin قال:


> *هذا رد فعل علي ما حدث من تهديدات الي الكنيسة المصرية من قبل بعض المرتزقة الهمج المتعصبين المتخلفين ....*​




*بدأ هذا الموضوع كرد فعل طبيعي علي التهديدات ...*
*أما الأن فأنا أعلن حزني وقلبي ممزق من الداخل علي أخوتي الشهداء*
*شهداء العدوان الأثم شهداء الغدر الأسلامي شهداء التخلف الأعمي*

*يارب أرحمنا ... أرحمنا وتذكر أننا ميراثك بين الشعوب*


----------



## بدون أسم (2 يناير 2011)

لهدرجه الدين الاسلامي عاملكم أزمه نفسيه ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
يارب ماتشوفو منها قولو امين 
لو دينكم صح كان ماشفنا زوووووووووووووووجات قسيسين امثال وفاء قسطنطين *وكاميليا شحاته*
*دخلو بالدين الأسلامي لو دينا مو  صح وخايفين من انتشارو كان ماقتلتو *وفاء قسطنطين *واخفيتو كاميليا شحاته  ولامره سمعنا عن زوجة شيخ أرتدت عن الدين الأسلامي *
*لاكن هاي الوقائع مابتحبو تسمعوها وتفهموها كما قال الله تعالى (*خَتَمَ اللَّهُ عَلَى قُلُوبِهِمْ وَعَلَى سَمْعِهِمْ وَعَلَى أَبْصَارِهِمْ غِشَاوَةٌ وَلَهُمْ عَذَابٌ عَظِيمٌ ) صدق الله العظيم
عشان هيك انو ماتسمعو الا كلامكم ومابتفهمو الا كلامكم


----------



## Twin (2 يناير 2011)

بدون أسم قال:


> لهدرجه الدين الاسلامي عاملكم أزمه نفسيه ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
> يارب ماتشوفو منها قولو امين
> لو دينكم صح كان ماشفنا زوووووووووووووووجات قسيسين امثال وفاء قسطنطين *وكاميليا شحاته*
> *دخلو بالدين الأسلامي لو دينا مو صح وخايفين من انتشارو كان ماقتلتو *وفاء قسطنطين *واخفيتو كاميليا شحاته ولامره سمعنا عن زوجة شيخ أرتدت عن الدين الأسلامي *
> ...



*وكالمعتاد الوجه القبح الأسلامي ظهر لك من ثاني مشاركة*

*من هم الخائفون ... أنحن من نقتل البشر خوفاً*
*أنحن من نهاجم البشر ونقول الله وأكبر*
*أنحن من نملئ الدنيا ضجيجاً فداك نفسي يا رسول الشيطان*
*أنحن من ندعوا في صلواتنا الي الله أن يميت أعدئنا ويحرقهم بالنار*
*أنحن من نتهافت علي قتال البشر نصرة لدين الله الشيطاني الإله الأسلامي*
*أنحن من نخشي من أشخاص كالاب زكريا ورشيد وغيرهم*
*أنحن من نخاف من حمالات التبشير والتنصير*

*لا إله الا المسيح يا مسلمين*​


----------



## Mzajnjy (2 يناير 2011)

بدون أسم قال:


> لهدرجه الدين الاسلامي عاملكم أزمه نفسيه ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
> يارب ماتشوفو منها قولو امين
> لو دينكم صح كان ماشفنا زوووووووووووووووجات قسيسين امثال وفاء قسطنطين *وكاميليا شحاته*
> *دخلو بالدين الأسلامي لو دينا مو صح وخايفين من انتشارو كان ماقتلتو *وفاء قسطنطين *واخفيتو كاميليا شحاته ولامره سمعنا عن زوجة شيخ أرتدت عن الدين الأسلامي *
> ...


 ههههه ادى عينة تخلف اسلامى
بص يا عابد محمد انت
وفاء قسطنطين و كاميليا شحاتة لم يأسلمو بالمرة و لكن تم اختطافهم و الدليل على ذلك الفيديو الذى صورته كاميليا بنفسها و قالت انها لم تدخل الاسلام اصلا
حتى الصورة الوحيدة التى لديكم يظهر عليها علامات التركيب و الفوتوشوب ليضحك بها الشيوخ على المتخلفين امثالك
[YOUTUBE]lTzMHRF1TxA[/YOUTUBE]
اتفرج عليه و اتكيف من الضحك على الدقون اللى بيحصلكم وتمشو وراه وانتو معصوبين الاعين زى البقر


----------



## بدون أسم (2 يناير 2011)

نحن لم نقتل البشر لو في مسيحي عااااااااااااااقل كان فهم انها خطه لزرع الفتنه بين الأسلام والمسلمين 
بس على طول اصابع الأتهام توجهت نحو دينا واسلامنا 
احنا مادعونا في صلواتنا عليكم احنا كل دعواتنا على اليهود هم اعدائنا واعداء المسيحين على مااعتقد بس ولامره شفت مسيحي بيدعي او بسب على يهودي فقط عدوكم الأسلام


----------



## Twin (2 يناير 2011)

بدون أسم قال:


> نحن لم نقتل البشر لو في مسيحي عااااااااااااااقل كان فهم انها خطه لزرع الفتنه بين الأسلام والمسلمين
> بس على طول اصابع الأتهام توجهت نحو دينا واسلامنا
> احنا مادعونا في صلواتنا عليكم احنا كل دعواتنا على اليهود هم اعدائنا واعداء المسيحين على مااعتقد بس ولامره شفت مسيحي بيدعي او بسب على يهودي فقط عدوكم الأسلام


*أولاً المسحين لا يدعوا علي أحد بل يدعوا لخلاص وسلام العالم ككل*
*غيركم أنتم ففي كل خطبكم وعظاتكم تدعون الي خراب العالم ونصرة الأسلام فقط*
*أنتم بالفعل مغيبيين ومضحوك عليكم *

*وملحوظه أحنا أعدئنا كتير ..... ديماً أولا الله الحقيقي مضطهدون من أولاد أبليس بكل أشكالهم وأجناسهم*

*وثانياً اصابع الأتهام لا تشير فقط للأسلام كدين بل بالأدلة القاطعة *

*وياريتك تفكنا*​


----------



## بربروسّا (2 يناير 2011)

لا يمكن بأي حال من الأحوال أن ترمى التهمة للمسلمين بدون أدلة
لا يجوز أن تتسرعوا
صحيح أن هناك حالة احتقان بين المسلم والمسيحي في مصر لكن هذا لا يكفي دليلا

أنا شخصيا كمسلم لا أعتقد أن من فعل هذه الفعلة مسلم حقا , حتى لو كان هناك أي مبرر فلا يجوز الانتقام من الناس الأبرياء لأجل أمر ارتكبه خواص.

يعني باختصار حتى لو كان تهديد القاعدة هو السبب فلا القاعدة ولا غيرها تمثل الاسلام وهم آثمون بقتل النفس البربئة


----------



## Twin (2 يناير 2011)

بربروسّا قال:


> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم​
> 
> بيان من الإخوان المسلمين حول
> الحادث الإجرامي الأخير أمام كنيسة الإسكندرية​
> ...


 
*شكراً علي البيان ....*

*ولكن أين كان هذا البيان في أحداث ليله عيد الميلاد الماضي الذي أغتال فيه الغدر الأسلامي شباب في سن الشباب وهم خارجون من الكنيسة في نجع حماد*
*أين كان هذا البيان والتعاطف مع شهداءالعمرانية والعدوان الأسلامي بيد ألأمن والشعب المسلم*

*أين كان هذا البيان في الأحداث الأخير علي الأديره*

*أين كان هذا في الأعتداء علي الأقباط من تحرش وقتل ونهب *

*أين كان هذا البيان والتعاطف يوم أن سُب البابا شنودة من قبل العغوغاء *
*البابا شنودة الرجل المصري الأصيل بدون أسباب حقيقية*

*أين كان هذا البيان ..... والقائمة تطول*​


----------



## بربروسّا (2 يناير 2011)

لا تتسرعوا فربما الأمر يستهدف وحدتكم يا أهل مصر
الأقباط في مصر من خلال مواقفهم السياسية مستهدفون من قبل النظام ومن قبل الصهاينة فمواقف الأنبا شنودة السياسية لا ترضي أمريكا ولا الغرب عموما.

سوف يأتي أحدهم ويقول الغرب صديق لنا
لكن صدقوني أنكم تستعجلون باتهام الاسلام 
أنتم تعرفون أن القرآن حرّم قتل الناس الأبرياء تعرفون أكثر من غيركم أن القرآن نهى عن قتل المسيحيحن واليهود بدون ذنب وبغير حق.


----------



## بربروسّا (2 يناير 2011)

يا أخ twin

أنا مسلم فلسطيني وصدقني لا أصدق أن الاسلام يأمر بهذا 
صدقني لو كنت آمرا قضائيا لأمرت باعدام المخططين والمنفذين هذا ديننا واضح


----------



## Twin (2 يناير 2011)

*لا مجال للتسرع ولأتهام الأسلام ولا لأي شئ*

*هذا حق ..... والرجاء لا داعي للتبرير أكثر من هذا *
*أتركونا في شأننا بين أحزاننا وشهدائنا وألامنا ... أتركونا فبسب قرانكم ودينكم ونبيكم كان هذا ... والبقية ستأتي*

*أنا لا أستطيع تبرئ الأسلام .... مستحيل*
*فمن تتبرون منهم أنتم الأن بأنهم ليسوا بمسلميين*
*يقرأون القرأن ويسيروا علي تعاليمه العدوانية ومتمسكين بالسنة المحمدية ويتبيعوها*

*لا استطيع أن أبرئ الأسلام .... قد أبرئ الأشخاص البسطاء مثلك*
*وهذا أوضحته في المقاله .....*​


----------



## بربروسّا (2 يناير 2011)

يا أخ twin

حتى لو كانوا مسلمين فهم أبعد الناس عن الاسلام

المسلم الحق لا يملك حقا في قتل النفس البريئة حتى لو شتمتم رسول الله فلا نملك قتلكم الا بسلطان ودليل 
لا ذنب للناس بما يفعله الخواص منهم من مؤمرات ضد الاسلام

لنفرض جدلا أنكم خطفتم بنات مسلمات كانوا مسيحيات وأسلموا
لا يجوز قتل الناس الأبرياء لهذا السبب


----------



## !ابن الملك! (2 يناير 2011)

> فلا نملك قتلكم الا بسلطان ودليل



انت مش مكسوف من نفسك والنبى ؟؟
يبقى ايه الفرق بينك وبين السفاحيين اللى قتلوا 21 واصابوا 90 واحد ..

هما بالنسبالهم وبالنسبة لعقلهم المتعفن .. عندهم دليل . وده سبب فعلتهم .

يبقى انت زيهم .. منتظر الدليل وبعدين تقتل .
يبقى الاسلام هو السبب لان منه بياخد شيوخ الجوامع .. ومنهم بتاخد انت وغيرك ..
يا جدع فوق من الغيبوبة الفكرية اللى انت فيها دى .


----------



## Twin (2 يناير 2011)

بربروسّا قال:


> يا أخ twin
> 
> أنا مسلم فلسطيني وصدقني لا أصدق أن الاسلام يأمر بهذا
> صدقني لو كنت آمرا قضائيا لأمرت باعدام المخططين والمنفذين هذا ديننا واضح



*أخي الفلسطيني .....*
*أنا لا أطالب بأعدام القتله فهذا لا يفيد ولن يجدي وهذا لن يحدث فالأمن المصري سيظل هو الحامي للأرهاب*
*أنا أريد أعدام القران والأسلام .... بتغير مفاهيمه وأعاده تجميله *
*فهو نبع كل هذه الحروب والمأسي والألم هو نبع ومصدر كل هذا*

*أنظر لكل البلاد التي بها حروب أهليه أو أعتداء أو حروب لأسباب أخري ستجدها أسلامية أو مسلميها كثيرين *
*فهم نبع الكراهية والحقد والغدر في العالم *

*وعن كونك لا تصدق فهذا شأنك يا أخي .... ولكن هذا هو الحق*

*وده رأي توين .... ال بجد كان بيحبكم وبيطون ديماً في صفكم وبيساعدكم وبيشفق عليكم وبيبرر مواقفكم العدوانية .... ودائماً كنت أملئ الدنا ضجيجاً *
*مصر لا يوجد بها أضطهاد بل بعض التميز *
*مصر هي بلد الأمن والأمان *

*أما الان فلم أعد أحتملكم*​


----------



## بربروسّا (2 يناير 2011)

هناك مخطط لنقل القاعدة الى مصر كما نقلت من افغانستان للعراق
لا تتركوا للمخابرات العالمية مجالا فالخاسر هي مصر وأهلها لا نحب لكم أن تصبحوا لنانا جديدا مش من صالح أحد


----------



## !ابن الملك! (2 يناير 2011)

تعرف ان من حوالى اسبوعين .. قامت ملشيات اسلامية بقتل 80 مسيحى نيجيرى بعبوة ناسفة ..

يا جدع بص حواليك .


----------



## !ابن الملك! (2 يناير 2011)

> هناك مخطط لنقل القاعدة الى مصر كما نقلت من افغانستان للعراق
> لا تتركوا للمخابرات العالمية مجالا فالخاسر هي مصر وأهلها لا نحب لكم أن تصبحوا لنانا جديدا مش من صالح أحد


ومين قال ان القاعدة مش موجودة فى مصر .
افكار القاعدة موجودة فى ذهن الناس اللى ماشية فى الشارع ..
مش محتاجين ناس تيجى من بره .. احنا عندنا اوسخ من القاعدة . وكلهم تربية ايد شيوخ الاخوان ..


----------



## بربروسّا (2 يناير 2011)

*أنا أريد أعدام القران والأسلام .... بتغير مفاهيمه وأعاده تجميله *

يا ابن الملك شفت كلامي
أنت لا تترك مجالا حتى للحوار 
أثبت التهمة أولا

أما هجومك على الاسلام فلن يفيد ولن تستطيع فعل شيء في دين ابرمه الله على يد ابراهيم عليه السلام

هذا دين ابراهيم ولن يقضي عليه أحد


----------



## Twin (2 يناير 2011)

*بصدق يا مسلمين ...*
*أحترت أن أسميكم أسماً*​


----------



## Twin (2 يناير 2011)

بربروسّا قال:


> يا ابن الملك شفت كلامي
> أنت لا تترك مجالا حتى للحوار
> أثبت التهمة أولا
> 
> ...



*أي دليل تريده .... أتريد أن أأتيك بصور للشهداء*
*أتريد فيديوهات للأعتدائات *
*ماذا تريد .... النت مفتوح أكتب بس أي كلمة تدل لي أضطهاد الأقباط وستري*

*وأبرهيم مين ال بتتكلمك عليه .... أبرهيم أبو أسماعيل أب العرب ؟*

*ياريت كفاية ظلم لابراهيم ... هو مظلوم خلقة من نسبكم له*
*هو ظلم بسببكم وبسبب الشيطان نبي الأسلام*​


----------



## بربروسّا (2 يناير 2011)

أثبت التهمة أولا ثم تعال نتحاور

هذا اتهام مبني على ظنون

مصر تلعب بها الموساد كما نعلم الشبكة الجديدة التي ألقي القبض عليها.

سلام يا صاحبي


----------



## !ابن الملك! (2 يناير 2011)

> *أنا أريد أعدام القران والأسلام .... بتغير مفاهيمه وأعاده تجميله *
> 
> *يا ابن الملك شفت كلامي*
> *أنت لا تترك مجالا حتى للحوار *
> *أثبت التهمة أولا*


*بص الهبل يا توين والنبى ..*
*كتب جملة انا مقلتهاش .. وبعدين بيلومنى ..*

*بص يا شاطر *
*انت قلت*


> *فلا نملك قتلكم الا بسلطان ودليل *


*وده ردى*
*



انت مش مكسوف من نفسك والنبى ؟؟
يبقى ايه الفرق بينك وبين السفاحيين اللى قتلوا 21 واصابوا 90 واحد .. 
هما بالنسبالهم وبالنسبة لعقلهم المتعفن .. عندهم دليل . وده سبب فعلتهم .

يبقى انت زيهم .. منتظر الدليل وبعدين تقتل .
يبقى الاسلام هو السبب لان منه بياخد شيوخ الجوامع .. ومنهم بتاخد انت وغيرك ..
يا جدع فوق من الغيبوبة الفكرية اللى انت فيها دى .


أنقر للتوسيع...

*تعرف ترد ولا هتقتبس كلام حد تانى وتقولى مش هكمل .


----------



## بربروسّا (2 يناير 2011)

أنا أعرف مصر وأعرف الأقباط في مصر وأعرف الظلم الذي يتعرض له البعض بسبب الجهل والتخلف
لكن اتهام الاسلام يعني أنكم تعطون مبررات للقتلة الذين يوظفون الأديان من كلا الطرفين لقتل مصر .


----------



## بربروسّا (2 يناير 2011)

القتل بسلطان ودليل يعني القاتل يقتل يعني القصاص 
أنت رحت لبعيد أوي
وفهمت كلامي غلط

أقصد بها القتل بحق للقاتل المحارب للمسلمين وأقباط مصر ليسوا محاربين لنا ولا مسيحيي العراق


----------



## Jesus Son 261 (2 يناير 2011)

بربروسّا قال:


> أنا أعرف مصر وأعرف الأقباط في مصر وأعرف الظلم الذي يتعرض له البعض بسبب الجهل والتخلف
> لكن اتهام الاسلام يعني أنكم تعطون مبررات للقتلة الذين يوظفون الأديان من كلا الطرفين لقتل مصر .



اللي مش عاجبه وصف الاسلام بالارهاب

يقبل المناظرة معي عن الارهاب الاسلامي
و انا هخليه يتف على القرآن و يلعن رسول الاسلام لما يشوف ارهاب اسلامه


----------



## بربروسّا (2 يناير 2011)

لا تشعل حرب أهلية
فقط هذا مطلبي

نحن في فلسطين نعرف معنى الحرب الأهلية وننصح بتجنبها


----------



## Dona Nabil (2 يناير 2011)

*من فضلكم يا احبه رجاء محبه الالتزام بقوانين القسم اولا وبمحتوى الموضوع ثانيا
سلام ونعمه​*


----------



## Twin (2 يناير 2011)

بربروسّا قال:


> أثبت التهمة أولا ثم تعال نتحاور
> 
> هذا اتهام مبني على ظنون


*من يأتي ليحاور من ومن يحاول أن يثبت التهم*
*المطلوب أن يثبت المجني عليه دوافع الجاني الأرهابية لينال حقة*

*لا داعي لقلب الحوار وتغير أتجاهاته*​


----------



## !ابن الملك! (2 يناير 2011)

> القتل بسلطان ودليل يعني القاتل يقتل يعني القصاص
> أنت رحت لبعيد أوي
> وفهمت كلامي غلط
> 
> أقصد بها القتل بحق للقاتل المحارب للمسلمين وأقباط مصر ليسوا محاربين لنا ولا مسيحيي العراق


يا بنى انت مش عايش فى الدنيا ولا ايه ..
المسلم هو دايما فى حالة الحرب .. ولا تتوقف الحرب الا عندما يشهد العالم كله بالشهادتين .
اخوانك المسلمين اللى عملوا المذابح القذرة ديه .. هم ناس مبيخجلوش من تعاليم الهك ..


----------



## ava bishoy son (2 يناير 2011)

*موضوع معبر نابع من القلب
اسميهم مظلومين مسوقين لا عقل لهم
مدفوعين بالغريزة والجنس لمقابلة البنات الحور​*


----------



## صوت صارخ (2 يناير 2011)

بربروسّا قال:


> لكن اتهام الاسلام يعني أنكم تعطون مبررات للقتلة الذين يوظفون الأديان من كلا الطرفين لقتل مصر



*
*

 



*فَإِذَا انسَلَخَ الأَشْهُرُ الْحُرُمُ فَاقْتُلُواْ الْمُشْرِكِينَ حَيْثُ وَجَدتُّمُوهُمْ وَخُذُوهُمْ وَاحْصُرُوهُمْ وَاقْعُدُواْ لَهُمْ كُلَّ مَرْصَدٍ فَإِن تَابُواْ وَأَقَامُواْ الصَّلاةَ وَآتَوُاْ الزَّكَاةَ فَخَلُّواْ سَبِيلَهُمْ إِنَّ اللَّهَ غَفُورٌ رَّحِيمٌ 

قرآن هذا أم مسابقة كلمات متقاطعة .

...*


----------



## Twin (2 يناير 2011)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *فَإِذَا انسَلَخَ الأَشْهُرُ الْحُرُمُ فَاقْتُلُواْ الْمُشْرِكِينَ حَيْثُ وَجَدتُّمُوهُمْ وَخُذُوهُمْ وَاحْصُرُوهُمْ وَاقْعُدُواْ لَهُمْ كُلَّ مَرْصَدٍ فَإِن تَابُواْ وَأَقَامُواْ الصَّلاةَ وَآتَوُاْ الزَّكَاةَ فَخَلُّواْ سَبِيلَهُمْ إِنَّ اللَّهَ غَفُورٌ رَّحِيمٌ **
> 
> قرآن هذا أم مسابقة كلمات متقاطعة .
> *
> *...*


 
*لا مسابقة أقتل اكتر تكسب أكثر*
*ليه تقتل واحد لما ممكن تقتل أتنين*
*ليه تاخد سبعين حورية بس ممكن تاجد 490*​


----------



## Twin (8 مايو 2011)

*بصدق أنتم غير كل البشر .... بل أنتم أقل من البشر*​


----------



## fredyyy (17 مايو 2011)

ava bishoy son قال:


> *موضوع معبر نابع من القلب​*​
> *اسميهم مظلومين مسوقين لا عقل لهم*​
> *مدفوعين بالغريزة والجنس لمقابلة البنات الحور*​





*تعالوا نسميهم زي ما الكتاب سمانا قبلاً ... أما الآن *
أفسس 2 : 13 
وَلَكِنِ الآنَ فِي الْمَسِيحِ يَسُوعَ، 
أَنْتُمُ الَّذِينَ كُنْتُمْ *قَبْلاً بَعِيدِينَ* *صِرْتُمْ قَرِيبِينَ* بِدَمِ الْمَسِيحِ. 

 أفسس 5 : 8 
لأَنَّكُمْ كُنْتُمْ *قَبْلاً ظُلْمَةً* 
وَأَمَّا *الآنَ فَنُورٌ* فِي الرَّبِّ. اسْلُكُوا *كَأَوْلاَدِ نُورٍ*. 

 كولوسي 1 : 21 
وَأَنْتُمُ الَّذِينَ كُنْتُمْ *قَبْلاً* *اجْنَبِيِّينَ وَأَعْدَاءً* 
فِي الْفِكْرِ، فِي الأَعْمَالِ الشِّرِّيرَةِ، قَدْ *صَالَحَكُمُ الآنَ *


.​


----------



## ibra (17 مايو 2011)

:bomb:من اجل مصر
مسلم مسيحى يد واحده ولتموتوا بغيظكم ايها الحاقدون 
نحن شعب واحد وطننا واحد لن يفرقنا شىء وسينال المجرم عقابه
نعم للعقلانيه 
لا للتعميم
نحن معكم فلا تنساقوا رواء دعاه الفتنه
والمصريون يعرفون ان فى حاله حدوث فتنه لن تضار الا الاسر المصريه البسيطه 
سواء كانت مسلمه او مسيحيه ولو تدخل العالم كله لنصره طرف على حساب طرف اخر
دعكم من هذا كله وتعالوا نتحد
نعم لمعاقبه المخربين وقتله ابناء مصر وهدمه دور العباده 
لا للتخريب
لا والف لا للفتنه
لكم تحياتى


----------

